# CENTURION 2



## JessePalacio (Dec 23, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
i7 4770k
Asus SABRANCO Z97
Asus GTX 780ti DCUII
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb
Cooler Master V850 
Cooler Master CM690 III
Cooler Master Jetflo Fans
Intel 730 240gb SSD
WD 1tb HDD
Bitspower Blocks
Bitspower Radiator
Bitspower Reservoir
Bitspower Fittings
Bitspower Crystal Link Tubing
EK DCP 4.0 Pump

*Mods:*
paint job
top grill
PSU cover
fan controller mount
GPU back plate
cable sleeves

sequel to the 2013 Cooler Master Case Mod 3rd place in tower mod winner?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2014)

woow nice and the theme is pretty simple and consistent


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 23, 2014)

very nice build


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice and clean build.


----------



## 2Fat2Walk (Jan 2, 2015)

How did you attach the backplate on the GPU?


----------



## AxGaming (Jan 9, 2015)

awesome case,very beautiful, congratulations to the creator at work


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice but nothing really original, it is just a well finished PC watercooled


----------



## JessePalacio (Jan 21, 2015)

Kira said:


> Nice but nothing really original, it is just a well finished PC watercooled



custom gpu back plate.. custom top panel, custom reservoir mount, custom PSU cover, custom fan controller mount, custom HDD mount, custom front panel, custom paint, custom sleeving.. seeing your past comments on other builds tells me you know nothing about what you are saying really. please, have the guts to show your own work. we all would like to see. =)

PS, thank you for the vote though.


----------



## OfXaos (Feb 21, 2015)

Kira said:


> Nice but nothing really original, it is just a well finished PC watercooled




It's comments like yours that really make me sad... the ignorance of what your saying is just mind blowing. Maybe you don't know... maybe you do... there seems to be a group of you who look at a very well built and thought out design. Mainly those who have a super clean, super neat look... go check some sites and see if you can find the pieces to build a computer such as this... Yes you can find fittings, tubing, etc.. but trust me when I say the tubing does not come cut, nor do they make all white plates like this guy has for a gpu. If you have something negative to say please add some intelligent reason behind why you feel this way...

now to the builder did you use white acrylic for your custom panels? I love how clean this build looks.. I'm wanting to do an all white build however I'm stuck on which case to get... and what GPU to get as well, since I want everything to be "white" lol but the plate I see on your gpu looks stunning. Such amazing work and attention to detail. Also please don't mind the knuckle heads on here.. you're build is awesome, an inspiration!


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 22, 2015)

OfXaos said:


> If you have something negative to say please add some intelligent reason behind why you feel this way...


+1 OfXaos, about time someone told him that.


----------



## Ford Reese (Mar 1, 2015)

Groovy!!!!


----------

